# Recommend me a tourer and why please.



## Chess (30 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 
As the title states please as I'm spoiled for choice, I can't decide so I thought I'd ask the more experienced tourer owners on here. 
I've decided on a Tourer because I really like the relaxed geometry and I loved my 20 year old Dawes Galaxy, until sadly it was trashed when a van reversed over it.
O.K., here's my preferences / needs:-
Budget Max £1000
A practical replacement for the Galaxy, Strong and reliable, built to last.
Gears, hub would be nice (less maintenance ect) but don't mind.
Lights, wouldn't mind having a Dynamo set up, but not essential.
Full mudguards, rack and panniers will be a must.
Used for light leisurely rides at weekends, but will be my sole transport / workhorse during the week, used for my 8 mile commute to work and collecting a bit of shopping on the way home.
Your recommendations would be appreciated as I'm a bit bewildered with the choice, and I'm told the modern Galaxy isn't what it used to be ?
Thanks, and I look forward to your replies.
Cheers.


----------



## alicat (30 Sep 2016)

Spa Cycles steel tourer

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s21p2983/SPA-CYCLES-Steel-Tourer

and £15 change.

Never tried it, mind.


----------



## alicat (30 Sep 2016)

And not too far from you so you can take one for a test ride.


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2016)

A second hand Galaxy, which would leave you with some cash to buy the extras of your choice?


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2016)

I've got 2 Ridgebacks in the garage, seem to do a good bang for buck ..... how about one of their World Series models.

Shaun


----------



## srw (30 Sep 2016)

Sounds like a case for a flat-bar hybrid to me. It won't be steel, but for only 8 miles and light pottering at the weekend that would bother me less than it would if I was touring properly.

This sort of thing: https://www.evanscycles.com/dawes-urban-express-7-2016-hybrid-bike-EV238276 would take a rack and mudguards for an extra £50 or so.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Sep 2016)

Chess said:


> Hi all,
> As the title states please as I'm spoiled for choice, I can't decide so I thought I'd ask the more experienced tourer owners on here.
> I've decided on a Tourer because I really like the relaxed geometry and I loved my 20 year old Dawes Galaxy, until sadly it was trashed when a van reversed over it.
> O.K., here's my preferences / needs:-
> ...



Cinelli Hobo bootleg, because....I want one!


----------



## Chess (30 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the replies so far, keep them coming. ! And any links would be appreciated. Meanwhile, I'll go and check out those recommendations. Look forward to more, so I can do plenty of research over the weekend.
Cheers all.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Sep 2016)

These are all well regarded touring bikes;
1. Surly Long Haul Trucker.
2. Kona Sutra.
3. Salsa Vaya.
4. Trek 920 (above your budget but worth checking late season sales).
If you had a bigger budget a Shand Stoater with hub gears would be my choice, superb bike hand built in Scotland.


----------



## dim (30 Sep 2016)

Surly Long Haul Disk Trucker .... I have the normal Long Haul Trucker.

Problem if you buy new, is that you are basically buying a skeleton. you need to customise it to suit ... i.e fenders/mudguards, a decent saddle, dynamo hub and lights, pannier bags etc

I bought mine brand new for £600 (was sitting in a bike shop in Portsmouth for 3 years with no buyers) .... I'm still customising mine, and by the time I am finished, it would cost me close to £1800

look on ebay for a good used one with pannier bags/dynamo hub etc and expect to pay close to £1000. Not the fastest bike around, but mine has 26 inch wheels and my all day speed with little or no head wind on flats is approx 27.5km/hr. It's my most comfy bike and one that I can ride for 10-12hrs a day. Mine will be my winter bike

here's a pic from the internet (not mine).... mine is black with black Carradice Super C front and rear pannier bags, Velo Orange stainless steel pannier racks ... Velo Orange Stainless steel mudguards and shiny silver Kleen Kanteen water bottles... I also changed the saddle to Gilles Berthoud Aravis saddle which cost me £160.... :





pic above shows the bike with a kickstand ... according to Surly, that in a 'no-no' .... it damages the frame. Also, if you get one and intend to tour fully ladden with front and rear pannier bags, get one that is one size smaller than what you would normally use as it will handle better when fully loaded


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2016)

Ridgeback.


----------



## dim (30 Sep 2016)

you could do it for cheap:

I bought an 1980's Bridgestone MB2 mountain bike for £10, converted it with drop bars, bar end shifters, added a rear pannier rack with Carradice Super C panniers, added an old Brooks saddle, a red water bottle and sold it for £250 ... all parts were 2nd hand and were cheap... I did however buy new Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 2 inch tyres, but even those were cheap as I bought them off ebay for £39 for the pair: (amazing tyres)

needs a pair of mudguards and will be an amazing winter bike. The red and green paint job is all original (this is how they were sold) .... These old Bridgestones are highly sought after in the USA .... guys are doing similar to old Trek and Specialized mountain bikes


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Cinelli Hobo bootleg, because....I want one!


I think that's what someone I sometimes ride with has got. It does look pretty lush to me.

For steel and hub gears, I'd probably consider the Bobbin Daytripper, or look and see what the Dutch and German makers are doing in the way of touring/trekking bikes now.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Sep 2016)

If you're aiming for Europe you can cope with 700c wheels but if you're going further afield and they break you're in real trouble, tyres, inner tubes, spokes, all are difficult to get. You can carry spares of course. 26 inch wheels are a priority for me.
Racks must be steel, spend £100 on each, cheap racks break. 
Wheels should have 36 spokes.
Buy a used bike on eBay or preferably from a friend.
I'm a fan of Thorn, had several over the years, now happy with an Audax for hotel touring and a Raven for expedition stuff. They sell used versions of their bikes, very worth checking out.
Forget this obsession with the name on the frame, they virtually all come from the same factory in Taiwan anyway.


----------



## stuartmac (30 Sep 2016)

I bought myself a Genesis Equilibrium Ltd Edition, excellent tourer ... you could pick up a used one for under £1k

From carbon fork with built in rack mounts
Rear rack mounts
Front and rear mudguard fixings
700c wheels
Semi hydraulic disk brakes
11 speed
Reynolds 725

Just did channel to med on it, very comfortable, easily carries a good load, quite a swift bike as well. Not sure you want to cross a continent with a carbon fork but it's good for JOGLE type trips


----------



## velovoice (30 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Cinelli Hobo bootleg, because....I want one!


Indeed lovely bike - had a good look at one locked up near the my office the other day. 
But.... it's called the HoBOOTLEG, not the Hobo Bootleg. I know this because they were threatened with legal action for infringing Hobo Bicycles and they agreed to change the name.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2016)

dim said:


> you could do it for cheap:
> 
> I bought an 1980's Bridgestone MB2 mountain bike for £10, converted it with drop bars, bar end shifters, added a rear pannier rack with Carradice Super C panniers, added an old Brooks saddle, a red water bottle and sold it for £250 ... all parts were 2nd hand and were cheap... I did however buy new Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 2 inch tyres, but even those were cheap as I bought them off ebay for £39 for the pair: (amazing tyres)
> 
> needs a pair of mudguards and will be an amazing winter bike. The red and green paint job is all original (this is how they were sold) .... These old Bridgestones are highly sought after in the USA .... guys are doing similar to old Trek and Specialized mountain bikes


Love it.
I've a 531 MTB tubed Saracen built Evans from the mid 80s and I often wonder if I should convert it in the above stylee
Fark 'gravel bikes or expedition bikes, old MTBs can be made to do it all.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2016)

dim said:


> you could do it for cheap:
> 
> I bought an 1980's Bridgestone MB2 mountain bike for £10, converted it with drop bars, bar end shifters, added a rear pannier rack with Carradice Super C panniers, added an old Brooks saddle, a red water bottle and sold it for £250 ... all parts were 2nd hand and were cheap... I did however buy new Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 2 inch tyres, but even those were cheap as I bought them off ebay for £39 for the pair: (amazing tyres)
> 
> needs a pair of mudguards and will be an amazing winter bike. The red and green paint job is all original (this is how they were sold) .... These old Bridgestones are highly sought after in the USA .... guys are doing similar to old Trek and Specialized mountain bikes


Why sell it? looks a great bike


----------



## dim (1 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Why sell it? looks a great bike



I already have a Surly Long Haul Trucker, a Specialized S-Works and a Giant TCR .... if I did not have the Surly, I would have kept it


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Oct 2016)

I have a Koga World Traveller 29 I am selling. 54cm frame. It is in excellent condition and works exactly as it should. Great for mountains as the gearing is so good. A true RTW bike.

I am selling because I am moving into ultra light touring and need more space for motorbikes..

Priced well within your budget.

If you are interested get in touch and I will send photos.

http://www.bisikletgezgini.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Koga-World-Traveller29.jpg


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2016)

As @Fab Foodie and @dim have said, an old mtb works well. The bike in the image is a ridgeback 604, about 20 years old. I've stuck some drops on it, some sti levers and a rack. It took me to Wales earlier this year. No other bike I own, including my Genesis equilibrium would have coped with the rough sections.

It really is a tourer in all but name. 

Good luck with the search


----------



## Chess (1 Oct 2016)

Thank you everyone for all your very helpful replies. I have plenty of food for thought, I'm going to be looking into it.
My other half is moaning about the cost, consequently my original budget of a grand has been halved. So now I'm seriously thinking of going down the road of buying and upgrading / converting an older bike or an MTB as some of you have suggested. This could be a great project and satisfyingly fun to do.
Any ideas on where to start ? EBay, I know, but it has to be close to me as I don't have transport. An old Galaxy maybe ? As I like the geometry. But then I'd probably have more luck locally with an old MTB as suggested, any thoughts on which ones to look for that have the mounting points for mudguards and a rack ?
Thanks again.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Cinelli Hobo bootleg, because....I want one!


Nice looking bike, damn brave of an Italian company to produce a tourer.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Thank you everyone for all your very helpful replies. I have plenty of food for thought, I'm going to be looking into it.
> My other half is moaning about the cost, consequently my original budget of a grand has been halved. So now I'm seriously thinking of going down the road of buying and upgrading / converting an older bike or an MTB as some of you have suggested. This could be a great project and satisfyingly fun to do.
> Any ideas on where to start ? EBay, I know, but it has to be close to me as I don't have transport. An old Galaxy maybe ? As I like the geometry. But then I'd probably have more luck locally with an old MTB as suggested, any thoughts on which ones to look for that have the mounting points for mudguards and a rack ?
> Thanks again.



Have a look around your local charity shops, help the aged etc. I've seen loads at the local tip too.


----------



## Chess (1 Oct 2016)

As a starting point, I've found this:- http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...710&langId=-1&productId=1283251&storeId=10001

My doubt is, would it be up to the job or what would I need to do / spend to make it so ?
Cheers.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

stuartmac said:


> I bought myself a Genesis Equilibrium Ltd Edition, excellent tourer ... you could pick up a used one for under £1k
> 
> From carbon fork with built in rack mounts
> Rear rack mounts
> ...



Please don't take personally as your post/advice is clearly well meant, but to be honest I wouldn't cross the UK with a carbon fork. Maybe I'm getting set in my ways but I just can't understand folk putting a carbon fork on a tourer.


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> As a starting point, I've found this:- http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...710&langId=-1&productId=1283251&storeId=10001
> 
> My doubt is, would it be up to the job or what would I need to do / spend to make it so ?
> Cheers.



My reservation about the bike you've linked to is that you can't try it. It has bottom of the range shimano which will do the job. It's the wheelset that may need replacing. 

Are you in rush?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> As @Fab Foodie and @dim have said, an old mtb works well. The bike in the image is a ridgeback 604, about 20 years old. I've stuck some drops on it, some sti levers and a rack. It took me to Wales earlier this year. No other bike I own, including my Genesis equilibrium would have coped with the rough sections.
> 
> It really is a tourer in all but name.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what the frame is made of in that 604? Many of Ridgeback's old model numbers remain a mystery to me, not to mention the suffixes. Old catalogues etc used to be on the web but not any more I think. I agree with you about old Ridgebacks - I now have three - one (frame only pretty much) cost me £30, another (full bike been kept as new in a south London garage for 20 years) £80. Agree with you about the "tourer in all but name" - it amuses me no end that after they veered off into aluminium hybrids as the new century beckoned, some of Ridgeback's new steel tourers look so damn like my near 20 year old Ridgeback hybrid. Thete really is no end of **s** spewed by the bike industry these days in an effort to boost margins. My fully built up "tourer" Ridgeback is I think the equal of a new branded tourer someone would ask well over a grand for. And - all the better - most thieves would turn their noses up at it.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

Note to Chess.

Apart from the great advice from folk above to check out Spa's own tourer, I'd also check out their web page in general - they sell other tourers and do healthy discounts at this time of year. 

Do I take it that because of your Galaxy past you are only looking at drop bar bikes or would you consider flat bar?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Thank you everyone for all your very helpful replies. I have plenty of food for thought, I'm going to be looking into it.
> My other half is moaning about the cost, consequently my original budget of a grand has been halved. So now I'm seriously thinking of going down the road of buying and upgrading / converting an older bike or an MTB as some of you have suggested. This could be a great project and satisfyingly fun to do.
> Any ideas on where to start ? EBay, I know, but it has to be close to me as I don't have transport. An old Galaxy maybe ? As I like the geometry. But then I'd probably have more luck locally with an old MTB as suggested, any thoughts on which ones to look for that have the mounting points for mudguards and a rack ?
> Thanks again.


Cripes.
That sounds like questionable behaviour to me. I'd care to venture that £1,000 isn't a massive slice of your joint household budget and that grand may well buy something that will last a lifetime - and keep you in good health/stop you going stir crazy. The shaved £500 wouldn't buy that many tanks of petrol if you both drive a household car here and there.

Getting away from my possibly marriage threatening shock (  ) and on a more positive note, check out:

http://www.findthatbike.co.uk/

You can also set up daily alerts by bike and area. It's how I found my two latest Ridgebacks.

Do let er indoors know that you might be gone some time in the shed covered in lube ....

Do keep us posted on how you get along - all the best.

PS - if salvaging something older, I'd be tempted to build it as 8 speed if you can get some good shifters - talk of 8 speed's demise are much exaggerated.


----------



## Chess (1 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Are you in rush?


No mate, not particularly, I'm going to get everything in place and build it up, I'm getting a lift to work at the moment, but he's leaving in December.


----------



## Chess (1 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Do I take it that because of your Galaxy past you are only looking at drop bar bikes or would you consider flat bar?



No mate, not necessarily, it's just been that long since I rode anything else. And same with the modern bikes, I haven't kept up with modern tech and stuff. I'm finding it a bit bewildering to be honest. Thanks.



Blue Hills said:


> Cripes.
> That sounds like questionable behaviour to me. I'd care to venture that £1,000 isn't a massive slice of your joint household budget and that grand may well buy something that will last a lifetime - and keep you in good health/stop you going stir crazy. The shaved £500 wouldn't buy that many tanks of petrol if you both drive a household car here and there.



I know mate, I have. She's on about Christmas already. I'm looking forward to locking myself in my shed with plenty to do and tinker with.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2016)

I'd be looking for a CrMo frame, either 501 or Tange tubing unless you can find a 531st frame (Dawes Galaxy/ Raleigh Royal)

Although my 'off tarmac' touring bike is an old Raleigh 'Outlander' and that's only High Tensile Steel (basic tubing)


----------



## dim (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Thank you everyone for all your very helpful replies. I have plenty of food for thought, I'm going to be looking into it.
> My other half is moaning about the cost, consequently my original budget of a grand has been halved. So now I'm seriously thinking of going down the road of buying and upgrading / converting an older bike or an MTB as some of you have suggested. This could be a great project and satisfyingly fun to do.
> Any ideas on where to start ? EBay, I know, but it has to be close to me as I don't have transport. An old Galaxy maybe ? As I like the geometry. But then I'd probably have more luck locally with an old MTB as suggested, any thoughts on which ones to look for that have the mounting points for mudguards and a rack ?
> Thanks again.



look at this thread which will give you plenty of ideas:

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/828426-show-your-vintage-mtb-drop-bar-conversions.html

not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to another forum? .... if not, please can a moderator delete it


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2016)

Maybe @biggs682 can help out with something?

Or spa do have a couple new around the £500 mark

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s21p0/Bikes/Touring-Audax-and-Sportive


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> No mate, not necessarily, it's just been that long since I rode anything else. And same with the modern bikes, I haven't kept up with modern tech and stuff. I'm finding it a bit bewildering to be honest. Thanks.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ah, in that case I think I would seriously consider going flat bar with bar ends. I'm not overly bike techie but with rebuilds have done everything except build a wheel or install a headset (I have taken apart and serviced) and am thankful that I have never had to worry about the compatibility issues drop bar folk have to fret about if they are not using friction shifters. I must admit to much preferring flat bar as a riding experience but it also makes things a lot simpler and often cheaper. You can use V brakes very easily for instance which are very economical, very effective, and pretty easy to fit. In short, flat bar will be way less bewildering and I'd ignore all the rot about hand positions - with my long bar ends I have three and that's quite enough - the fourth, hands behind my head as I whistle joyfully admiring the views over the hedges the drop bar folks are oblivious to is always as an option as well.
> ...


----------



## dim (1 Oct 2016)

check ebay daily and get a used good bike at reasonable cost ....

a quick check and found this for £600 or best offer:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bicycle-G...717487?hash=item2ef50c446f:g:tZUAAOSw8w1X7m2W







or this old Dawes Galaxy for £200:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-7...d=100005&rk=6&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=182295521859






but be patient and check ebay daily for new listings .... thats how I have bought most of my bikes (all good bargains)


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2016)

Some bike shops sell second hand. Warlands in Oxford often has old Galaxy models for sale.


----------



## Chess (1 Oct 2016)

Thanks again all. The thing I like most about this forum is there are so many knowledgeable, helpful and friendly members on here that are willing to take the time to advise. It's good to know I'm not alone in my endeavours and I can ask on here for help if I get stuck with something. Keep it coming and I'll keep you appraised of how I'm progressing and keep asking questions on this thread if that's OK.
I'm off for a while to do some research and thinking.
I'm really appreciating your help and advice.
Respect to you all, I'm feeling much better already, especially with the wife having a go at me over it. She wouldn't care less if I had to walk to work, so long as the bills are paid ect.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Oct 2016)

As it's mostly commuting my vote would be for a flat bar road-style bike - with a bar end mirror.

Worth a look at Pinnacle bikes from Evans, you could get a higher range one well within your budget.

Plenty with steel forks and relatively narrow tyres - both of which you want.

Some have triples at the front if you want low gearing.

Plenty of bosses as well, handy for mounting mudguards and a carrier, which you may need for carrying stuff.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Thanks again all. The thing I like most about this forum is there are so many knowledgeable, helpful and friendly members on here that are willing to take the time to advise. It's good to know I'm not alone in my endeavours and I can ask on here for help if I get stuck with something. Keep it coming and I'll keep you appraised of how I'm progressing and keep asking questions on this thread if that's OK.
> I'm off for a while to do some research and thinking.
> I'm really appreciating your help and advice.
> Respect to you all, I'm feeling much better already, especially with the wife having a go at me over it. She wouldn't care less if I had to walk to work, so long as the bills are paid ect.


From another thread,



DCLane said:


> Raleigh 531 Super Tourist for 99p start in Blackpool:


----------



## hatler (1 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Please don't take personally as your post/advice is clearly well meant, but to be honest I wouldn't cross the UK with a carbon fork. Maybe I'm getting set in my ways but I just can't understand folk putting a carbon fork on a tourer.


I used to hold that view but I have been swayed by experience from the boating world. Masts, booms and spinnaker poles all used to be aluminium and I was deeply suspicious of this new-fangled carbon stuff. Roll on a few years and I am a complete convert to the black stuff. Unbelievably resilient, super strong and ridiculously light. I have fitted my once-in-a-lifetime bike with a carbon fork and have complete peace of mind about its ability to continue to perform as designed, however fast I am going.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

hatler said:


> I used to hold that view but I have been swayed by experience from the boating world. Masts, booms and spinnaker poles all used to be aluminium and I was deeply suspicious of this new-fangled carbon stuff. Roll on a few years and I am a complete convert to the black stuff. Unbelievably resilient, super strong and ridiculously light.


Do carbon masts and so on have aluminum bits stuck in them at critical points like many (all?) carbon forks do, though?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2016)

thanks @vickster 

@Chess the only complete up and running bike i have that would meat your needs would be R.E.W Reynolds Road Bike Retro Touring bike

And why well its a nice old machine to ride with loads of gearing and has the ability to mount a rear pannier 

or if you fancy bit of a project then how about this G.E.R Lomas not had a lot of recent use but rides lovely i think it just needs some fresh grease and cables


----------



## hatler (1 Oct 2016)

Typically, fittings on carbon spars are stainless. I'll take a close look and let you know precisely how the fittings are fitted.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2016)

hatler said:


> Typically, fittings on carbon spars are stainless. I'll take a close look and let you know precisely how the fittings are fitted.


I'm thinking of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sad-story-through-component-failure-kinesis-racelight-tk2.202086/ and similar incidents.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

hatler said:


> I used to hold that view but I have been swayed by experience from the boating world. Masts, booms and spinnaker poles all used to be aluminium and I was deeply suspicious of this new-fangled carbon stuff. Roll on a few years and I am a complete convert to the black stuff. Unbelievably resilient, super strong and ridiculously light. I have fitted my once-in-a-lifetime bike with a carbon fork and have complete peace of mind about its ability to continue to perform as designed, however fast I am going.


Boat stuff and bits of bikes are hardly similar though are they? I am well aware that carbon is widely used in planes but that is pretty different as well. Planes tend not to take knocks, bumps etc and if a plane you are on should crash the resilience of the bits of carbon in it are likely to be of us much interest to you as the fate of the pre-packed dinners. There is strength and strength. And why does a few grams matter on a tourer anyway? I don't see the relevance of the speed issue at all. I am sure you can go very fast on a carbon fork - many pros far fitter than me have proved it. I never doubted it. But so what?


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Can I ask what the frame is made of in that 604? Many of Ridgeback's old model numbers remain a mystery to me, not to mention the suffixes. Old catalogues etc used to be on the web but not any more I think. I agree with you about old Ridgebacks - I now have three - one (frame only pretty much) cost me £30, another (full bike been kept as new in a south London garage for 20 years) £80. Agree with you about the "tourer in all but name" - it amuses me no end that after they veered off into aluminium hybrids as the new century beckoned, some of Ridgeback's new steel tourers look so damn like my near 20 year old Ridgeback hybrid. Thete really is no end of **s** spewed by the bike industry these days in an effort to boost margins. My fully built up "tourer" Ridgeback is I think the equal of a new branded tourer someone would ask well over a grand for. And - all the better - most thieves would turn their noses up at it.



Iys a bomb proof cromo frame. It's heavy but pretty stable. 

I worked at Madison at the time of purchase so got it at 25 percent of the real cost due to a scratch .

I can't remember what all the prefixes or numbers were in relation to but I know I managed to snaffle some better components from a higher model and do a swap.

The only issue I have are the brakes, not the best and need updating.


----------



## alicat (1 Oct 2016)

Chess - now your budget has shrunk it could be worth having a look at Edinburgh Cycle Coop's offerings. They have a branch in Chapel Allerton, Leeds.

Their touring bikes start at £399 for their own-brand Revolution Country 1 '16 already equipped with pannier rack and mudguards.

Although I do think it would be a false economy to spend under £750 on a bike that will get day-in, day-out use (preaching to the converted, I know).


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Iys a bomb proof cromo frame. It's heavy but pretty stable.
> 
> I worked at Madison at the time of purchase so got it at 25 percent of the real cost due to a scratch .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Any more info on the tubing - is it some sort of tubing from Tange by any chance?

It should say something on the frame.

The 604 I assume from your earlier post has 26 inch wheels - correct?

I am assuming the brakes you have reservations about are cantis - my Ridgeback 520SX came with Altus cantis. Fine for general purpose riding, in fact I rather liked them, but coming down a steep Lancashire hill with a load I did worry if I was going to stop. Now fitted with V brakes. Cheap, effective, pretty easy to fit.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Iys a bomb proof cromo frame. It's heavy but pretty stable.
> 
> I worked at Madison at the time of purchase so got it at 25 percent of the real cost due to a scratch .
> 
> ...


I swapped the brakes on my 502 for V-brakes (mind you I changed the levers to trigger shifters as well)


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Any more info on the tubing - is it some sort of tubing from Tange by any chance?
> 
> ...



Evening @Blue Hills

Correct about the wheels. I have fitted 700s as a experiment, enough clearance, new brakes would be needed.

Next time I ride it, I'll take a load of decent close ups and post them.

Also correct about the cantilever brakes, what v brakes did you use?

I'd be keen to see your collection too if you have images. I like ridgeback/genesis stuff.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Oct 2016)

Many thanks for the reply.

Will PM you on this as it is maybe diverting from the OP's initial question, If OP is interested in the virtues of old Ridgebacks he can then open a new thread asking about and we can all (for Raleighnut is also a fan) dive back in.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Oct 2016)

@Blue Hills fair point, but it may also show features on the bikes that are handy on a tourer.


----------



## MarkF (2 Oct 2016)

Love the old MTB's, I used an old GT for a few years to tour and wouldn't mind another one to fettle.

I have a Discovery 501 that I tour on, no problem with it's carbon forks and it's been all over Europe on rough stuff.

I bought this last year for £60, I bought it for the frame really, just about everything else was shagged. Can't remember what I spent on it but I think in total, about £225. Think I'll add some butterfly bars to give me more hand options but it's proved a very comfortable all day rider this summer.


----------



## Chess (2 Oct 2016)

Lovely bike Mark. Well done. It's a credit to you.
Wouldn't mind getting / doing something like that myself.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Lovely bike Mark. Well done. It's a credit to you.
> Wouldn't mind getting / doing something like that myself.


There are a few of us ride old Ridgebacks, mine has a Tange CrMo tube frame. Great bikes.


----------



## MarkF (2 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> There are a few of us ride old Ridgebacks, mine has a Tange CrMo tube frame. Great bikes.



The alu/carbon Discovery is my usual choice of weapon, but that's just familiarity, the Ridgeback gives a far superior ride, I am keeping it for best! 

The GT I had was an Outpost, it was hugely comfortable all day, I'd buy this (if it was local) and make up a cracking touring for circa £200.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Oct 2016)

MarkF said:


> Love the old MTB's, I used an old GT for a few years to tour and wouldn't mind another one to fettle.
> 
> I have a Discovery 501 that I tour on, no problem with it's carbon forks and it's been all over Europe on rough stuff.
> 
> I bought this last year for £60, I bought it for the frame really, just about everything else was shagged. Can't remember what I spent on it but I think in total, about £225. Think I'll add some butterfly bars to give me more hand options but it's proved a very comfortable all day rider this summer.


Another 90s ridgeback! Which one is that? A 525? Have a vague memory that i saw one for sale a while ago but i think it may have been manchester way so no good for me.


----------



## Chess (3 Oct 2016)

Sounds interesting, this Ridgeback. We ought to start a Ridgeback thread where you could swap info, ideas, pic's, spares resources and build knowledge ect.
Anyone with more knowledge want to kick start it off and put a link on here ?


----------



## srw (3 Oct 2016)

One observation, if I may. Based on the OP's OP, he doesn't want to do touring, but wants a bike to use for commuting and weekend pottering. 20 years ago that niche was filled by tourers, but it isn't any more. There have been a lot of suggestions in the thread for genuine tourers that can haul large amounts of stuff very long distances - but they're over-engineered for what the OP actually needs, especially given his budget.

If he's mechanically minded, an old frame of some kind would be a good idea, as long it's sound and the right size for modern components. If not, then the best value bike will be a hybrid from one of the big chains.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2016)

How about a Ridgeback Voyage?
I managed to pick one up at the end of last year for £500.
It's a good all rounder - just like a 'bike' used to be.


----------



## dim (3 Oct 2016)

£200 gets you a good used Trek 7.2 FX hybrid with mudguards and pannier rack off ebay .... a really good comfortable fast bike for commuting


----------



## KneesUp (3 Oct 2016)

I've also made a 'tourer' (I prefer the term 'bike') out of an old MTB.

THe Fuji tourer is highly thought off - exclusive to Evans in the UK, and I've never seen one in stock, but I believe they are good at geting bikes in to try.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> How about a Ridgeback Voyage?
> I managed to pick one up at the end of last year for £500.
> It's a good all rounder - just like a 'bike' used to be.
> View attachment 146404



I like those voyages, I wish i had a bigger shed.

whilst out and about at the weekend, i noticed this. its an older Claude Butler - not to be mistaken for the newer incarnations. it looks ideal for your requirements too.

it serves to show that searching some of the less promoted brands may give good results.

edit: a quick search revealed this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272398454934?rmvSB=true


----------



## Cycleops (3 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 146418
> 
> 
> I like those voyages, I wish i had a bigger shed.
> ...



Even got the front fork braze ons for a rac


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Oct 2016)

Maybe too expensive, but I think they make lovely bikes (or have excellent photographers  )

http://www.oxfordbikeworks.co.uk/model-1e/


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2016)

dim said:


> £200 gets you a good used Trek 7.2 FX hybrid with mudguards and pannier rack off ebay .... a really good comfortable fast bike for commuting


£200 will also get you one of these delivered to your door.





I've put mudguards and a rack on it and will use it as a general run around.
See this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wilier-asolo.175020/
First ride on it today averaging 15.7 mph for 16 miles. It's a very nice ride.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> £200 will also get you one of these delivered to your door.
> View attachment 146454
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like a fair amount of bike for the money


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> that looks like a fair amount of bike for the money


My LBS manager was astounded at the price. His initial guess was £550.
He had a ride on it and gave it the thumbs up. In fact he said he might get one for himself as a winter hack.
He manages a Wilier dealership!


----------



## KneesUp (3 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> My LBS manager was astounded at the price. His initial guess was £550.
> He had a ride on it and gave it the thumbs up. In fact he said he might get one for himself as a winter hack.
> He manages a Wilier dealership!


A bit arse up / face down for a tourer though?

In their (even earlier) days, Oxford Bike Works used to do 1E model, which was made from old MTB frames that had been repainted - I presume some bankrupt stock or something that they managed to get hold of.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2016)

KneesUp said:


> A bit arse up / face down for a tourer though?.......


Depends on how fast you want to get there.....


----------



## MarkF (3 Oct 2016)

dim said:


> £200 gets you a good used Trek 7.2 FX hybrid with mudguards and pannier rack off ebay .... a really good comfortable fast bike for commuting



Yep, Specialized Sirrus's and Dawes Discovery's too, I've toured on both.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2016)

Jamis Aurora. Why? Because I love mine (Elite).


----------



## hatler (3 Oct 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Boat stuff and bits of bikes are hardly similar though are they? I am well aware that carbon is widely used in planes but that is pretty different as well. Planes tend not to take knocks, bumps etc and if a plane you are on should crash the resilience of the bits of carbon in it are likely to be of us much interest to you as the fate of the pre-packed dinners. There is strength and strength. And why does a few grams matter on a tourer anyway? I don't see the relevance of the speed issue at all. I am sure you can go very fast on a carbon fork - many pros far fitter than me have proved it. I never doubted it. But so what?



They're similar in that the product will have been designed to not fail given the likely loads and types of impact. I'm very conscious that a point impact on a piece of carbon can cause it either to fail or not be relied upon. But when that sort of event happens it's pretty obvious. That's not the sort of thing I expect to have happen whilst I am cycling, unless it's such a big crunch that I am unlikely still to be astride my bike, in which case I've got other things to worry about.

On the plus side for carbon - it doesn't fatigue, unlike steel and aluminium.

I inhabit a space now where I trust my carbon fork _more_ than I would a steel or ally version.

My comment about going fast was more to emphasise the fact that I have complete confidence in the fork's not failing, as opposed to the idea that the bike is faster because it's got a carbon fork fitted. (In fact, I reckon I was faster downhill with a steel fork because the bike weighed more.)


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2016)

hatler said:


> On the plus side for carbon - it doesn't fatigue, unlike steel and aluminium.


Really? I thought it was just that carbon fibre fatigue is difficult to predict and like aluminium, it has no endurance limit, so reputable makers design parts to be far stronger than should be needed - and part of the reason why carbon fibre fake parts are so scary, like in the videos of people just twisting and peeling fake carbon handlebars like some sort of bizarre banana skin.


----------



## Metal8 (5 Oct 2016)

Marin Four Corners. I'm enjoying mine.
http://www.marinbikes.com/gb/bikes/description/2017-four-corners


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2016)

Don't know if this is still for sale.....
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=355566


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Oct 2016)

i need to stay away from this thread, I hovered over that bike above for too long


----------



## Soltydog (14 Oct 2016)

I'd go along with the Ridgeback recommendations too, especially if you want a 60cm Panorama tourer as mine is up for sale  The Ridgeback do seem well specced for the money & I've not had a minutes bother with mine. Just don't ride it anymore. I bought a Kinesis Racelight earlier this year as a 'winter' bike just over £600 new & last month I fit a rack & did a 4 day tour, East to West coast & back. Could have done with a couple of lower gears on some of the steeper hills, but that can be sorted with a different cassette, might be worth a look


----------



## hondated (14 Oct 2016)

Chess said:


> Thanks again all. The thing I like most about this forum is there are so many knowledgeable, helpful and friendly members on here that are willing to take the time to advise. It's good to know I'm not alone in my endeavours and I can ask on here for help if I get stuck with something. Keep it coming and I'll keep you appraised of how I'm progressing and keep asking questions on this thread if that's OK.
> I'm off for a while to do some research and thinking.
> I'm really appreciating your help and advice.
> Respect to you all, I'm feeling much better already, especially with the wife having a go at me over it. She wouldn't care less if I had to walk to work, so long as the bills are paid ect.


Yes your right and " If Heineken mad cycling clubs it would definitely be like CC. "


----------



## Salar (27 Oct 2016)

Some have already suggested it, an old quality steel framed MTB will do the job if you pick up the right one.

Here's my next project for similar use to what you are looking for (sellers pic) a 1988 Specialized Rockhopper Comp. 
I'll keep it as original as possible apart from slicks and mudguards.

And yes, that's a Biopace crankset.


----------

